# Bangkok Bob



## hydroman

I used to use a site on the internet Bangkok Bob it was very informative and helped me a lot in the early days of going to Thailand do's any one know what happend to this site


----------



## Guest

He closed it down at least a year ago, no idea why...


----------



## hydroman

thank you for your reply sorry for that, I think it was at the same time as we had the problems in Bangkok red yellow thing


----------

